# Benniworth Tunnel, South Willingham N.E Lincs.



## Black Shuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Team MO2W had a day out in Lincolnshire this last Sunday just gone. We had intentions of going down to the mighty Withcall Tunnel to do some Long Exposure shots but that turned out to be an Epic Fail!!. But not to be let down we travelled northwards about a mile up the Trackbed of the Long Defunct Louth to Bardney Railway Railway. Benniworth Tunnel or High Street Tunnel as its otherwise known was built around the same time as Withcall although the original Plans were for a 275 yard Bore these somehow got stretched to double that! Yum!! A mistake on the Designers part meant that Refuges were almost forgotten with only three being hastily constructed before the first Train powered through. Here at last the Eastern Portal after much huffing and puffing down a boulder strewn Cutting M02W reached the Bore

 A little closer now and you can literally see Light at the end of this Particular Tunnel! Quite a gradient to for a little Country Branch!

 Into the Blackness we go, Headtorches Blaring, Tripods ready, Cameras prepped!

 A short way in, this is looking back at the East Portal from the bowels of the Earth!!

 My first attempt at long exposure!

 One of the very few Refuges in this particular Tunnel

 Calcified Stalactite Lovliness! we wondered how long these had taken to form

 Stripes of Calcification adorn the Darkness fromRoof to Floor



 A tiny Pinprick of light breaks the Darkness

 Getting closer now









 Hooray at last the West Portal and Daylight!

 Thanks for looking


----------



## TK421 (Mar 25, 2010)

Surpassed yourself there BS with them long exposure shots, very very well done mate, really like this tunnel!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 25, 2010)

I have been here before T.K as you know, but then I had no idea how to do Long exposure!! Now I do thanks to my Urbex Pal M02W! We had a ball dow there!!


----------



## Labb (Mar 25, 2010)

Some really nice pictures her.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks Labb, We really tried hard with these ones.


----------



## phill.d (Mar 25, 2010)

Black Shuck said:


> Thanks Labb, We really tried hard with these ones.



And a well rewarded effort too.
Good pics, tunnels are not the easiest places-Nice one!


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks Phil, it certainly pays to use a decent Long Exposure shot. Just a pity we couldnt do Withcall as well.


----------



## manof2worlds (Mar 26, 2010)

Time for me to hi-jack the thread with my pictures from the day 

It was a cool explore for us and whilst it was a disappointment not to get into Withcall, this certainly put it right for me.

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2010)

Brilliant work mate!! Pity about Withcall but there we are Dude!!. It was a brilliant day out and the weather could not have been any more condusive!!


----------

